# Photos from a cattle drive



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Spotted the cows!
















Summer's first glance at them lol
















The champagne Walker I'm in love with 








We took a little break. During a short stop, someone's horse went off bucking and tossed the guy, he cracked some ribs! They caught his horse and he INSISTED on riding back to camp (although they got him to ride a different horse). So while that was going on, we all just relaxed in some shade.
Harley's new saddle is SUPER COMFY!!!
















Haha








The group waitin' around








Ok, let's go get some cows!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok, cows are almost back to camp, now one guy is going to rope a cow

















So than another guy can RIDE IT BACK!

























Cow rider fell off, so gotta re-rope a cow!

























And the kid rode the cow all the way to and into the cow pen! 

















Moving the cows through the fence









Stop to take a drink


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Moving on to the pen










And here are some of the photos Amanda took.
I was riding my Fell gelding, Harley









There were some TAAAALLL weeds! Where'd my pony go?

























Remember that shot of Amanda taking a photo?









Harley was good with the cows

































That was fun!









Including the 15 minute or so break, it was about 4 hours of fun!


----------



## SaleeColashlas (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats cool! 
The fell(?) pony is beautiful


----------



## Dina (Jun 27, 2009)

Great photos, that looks like so much fun  And the scenery is gorgeous!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Very cool. Ya'll look like naturals at cow herding. LOL. We have about 600 head of yearlings that we will be gathering and shipping out sometime next month, ya'll are welcome to join us. We will need all the help we can get, they are kinda wild.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks!

Smorabs, I'd love to, if I could! How far are you from Brazoria, which is near Galviston? (sorry, I'm not sure where in Tx Amarillo is!) I have a friend there whom I'd sure would love to help


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Great pics. That looks like sooo much fun!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I would love to do that one day  looks like a neat experiance


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Haha smrobs id join you! i love rounding up the cows. 

yall look like you had fun! Great pictures and harley look awesome.


----------



## minitaz (Jul 6, 2009)

Now that is awesome.... looks like a lot of fun.
Lisa


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, no I'm a long way from Galveston. Amarillo is smack in the middle of the panhandle. But where the cattle are is about 2 1/2 hours northeast into Oklahoma.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

that looks like so much fun!!!


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

I wish the pasture where we round up cattle looked like that! We just took my 7 year old niece on her first roundup this past weekend on her new pony and they both did amazing! I was so proud of them.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks all, was a lot of fun 

Smorabs, bummer, that's probably too far for her


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That looks like so much fun! Harley is beautiful! I have always wanted to go on a cattle drive.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Looks like ya'll had some fun. And you have good taste in horses...that mare was beautiful!_


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

Same here, I always wanted to do something like that, I live in NS, so there isn't any places that cattle drive that I know of yet, but someday that would be tooo cool, would be neat to learn how to rope as well, than you can catch them just as that man did!!! hehehe!


----------

